# Cub Cadet 7305 hydraulics



## dtidwell98

I have a Cub Cadet 7305 tractor with a 476 front end loader and 408 Back Hoe. When I got the tractor, the front end loader was already attached and working properly. Then I tried to attach the 408 (which apparently had already been hooked up and working properly previously). I got the 408 physically mount with help from another tractor lifting the 408 into place. Now, I am confused about how the hook up the hydraulics such that the front end loader (476) and back hoe (408) hydraulic hoses attach at the same time. 

Any suggestions? 

I was told by a Cub Cadet dealer to bring it to them, but the back hoe bucket is on the ground and I can't get it up.


Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## chrpmaster

If you can get the other tractor to pick up the bucket you could just chain up the bucket high enough to transport. If necessary you may need to loosen the hydraulic fittings to allow pistons to move while other tractor lifts it up.

I am not familiar enough with your equipment to advise on proper hose attachment. If its still under warranty I would let the dealer train you on how to do it. Then if they tell you how to do it wrong they have to fix it.  

Thats


----------



## dtidwell98

We did try lifting the bucket with the other tractor after loosening the fittings. This resulted in lifting the back end of the tractor and not moving the back hoe. The cylinders have not been exercised in a while. I don't believe it is still under warranty. 

Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Live Oak

Welocme to Tractor Forum Daniel! 

I am not real familiar with this particular model. Perhaps if you were able to view some parts diagrams and or operators manuals online, you may come across and diagram that shows the correct routing and plumbing of the hydraulic lines. 

Try HERE 

I tried to locate the proper diagrams or links but I am on agonizingly SLOW dialup (thankyou TDS! #[email protected]$: ) 

Hope this helps. You may have already tried this so sorry for any repetition.


----------



## dtidwell98

Thanks TF Admin. I found a couple of very useful diagrams.

Daniel


----------



## Live Oak

If I had DSL I might be able to be of more help but hope that link got you pointed in the right direction and hopefully to find an answer.

In most cases a kit called a "power beyond kit" is installed to provide hyd. power to a backhoe or other attachment in addition to a FEL. Some tractors require the power beyond kit just for the FEL and an addition plumbing fixture to power the backhoe. 

I would think that if the FEL and backhoe were installed before and functioned properly, the provisons for the hyd. hose connections are already there and just a matter of doing it in the correct order and location.


----------

